# critique request - 13month WGSL female



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wondering if this stack is good enough for a critique, it's really hard to get it perfect O: 
the wind was blowing and messed up her hair in some places


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm by no means an expert with GSD conformation, but I'll give my honest opinion.
I like her topline. It's not extreme, but it has that "elegant" slope that I like in WGSL. 
Her pigment is nice; has a lot of red.
She's very beautiful.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You can tell she is young because her head looks a bit too big for her body. The angle of the photo doesn't help. 

Flat withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Good underline. Very good angulation front and rear, but the way her front leg is set under her I am guessing she probably lifts in front when she moves. She could use a bit more leg. Good pasterns and feet. Excellent secondary sex characteristics with a nice rich color.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Just going to say very pretty puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the comments and critique!!!
I also think her head looks too big sometimes  I don't have any movement pics unfortunately, they always come out blurry because this pic is from my phone, my phone doesnt capture motion very well O:


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

mego said:


> Thank you for the comments and critique!!!
> I also think her head looks too big sometimes  I don't have any movement pics unfortunately, they always come out blurry because this pic is from my phone, my phone doesnt capture motion very well O:


My daughters told me to take video and when watching it take a screen shot or use the app that puts the video in frames....use one of the frames for the photo....it works well when I don't have my big camera....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She looks very nice. One of the nicest coaties on the site IMO. I see she still has that wavy/curly hair on her rump like Lisl had. She has since lost that fur, but at the time it sure messed up her top line.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

already have a critique above just figured I'd put an updated pic on here  too bad she has her front right paw turned out a bit andddd she turned her head at the last second. So hard to take these by myself!

I am getting a new camera probably next week so some more pics shall follow 
(also Neko is trying to convince me to bring Lara to the Sieger show in a few months) 

it's been 2 months and she's probably (and shockingly) gained 5 lbs since that last picture, she filled out a little more


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Also @MichaelE, that curly rump hair is starting to leave too!


----------

